# Dillon's new single stage press



## Grenadier (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm surprised that Dillon Precision entered this part of the market, since they're making a lot of $$$ of their progressives, and that IMHO, the single stage press market is already crowded.  

It's on their front page under "Coming Soon."  

I'm not so sure that this is a hot idea, since the RCBS Rockchucker, arguably, already has the title of the "King of single stage presses."


----------



## Deaf Smith (Dec 7, 2009)

It looks like a Lee turrent press!

I think either the dies rotate so you can switch between the sizer, power charger, or seater or the bottom part does the same.

And if heavy duty, you could load rifle cases much faster than a true single stage press.

Unfortunatly when I tried the 'learn more' it shows a very hot chick with sun glasses!

Deaf


----------



## lklawson (Dec 8, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> Unfortunatly when I tried the 'learn more' it shows a very hot chick with sun glasses!


And the problem is?



Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

